
GitHub Community Guidelines Proposal - martgnz
https://help.github.com/articles/github-community-guidelines/
======
geezerjay
Taken from the guidelines:

> Just realize that talking about these or other sensitive topics can make
> others feel unwelcome, or perhaps even unsafe, if approached in an
> aggressive or insulting manner.

"or perhaps even unsafe"

ffs.

